# Puppy has a fractured leg



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

My girl had pups 4 weeks ago and sadly on tuesday night mum must have sat on her....When we got up wednesday the pup couldn't use one of her back legs...Took her to vets and they said they could not feel a break...Took her back today as no improvement and an xray showed she had a clean fracture and the bones where still in line so they have bandaged her up..
My question is; Has anyone had a 4 wk old pup fracture its leg? 
what was the outcome?

I am gutted as she is the smallest in the litter but the one with the most attitude and she is a little doll....

Thanks in advance


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

I have no experience of this so can't offer any advice sorry but didn't want to read and run!

How horrible that this has happened, its such a shame, I have followed the pups in the breeding section and they are all gorgeous little fluffballs! Hopefully this little girl will manage OK and probably like a child will be too busy getting into everything with her sisters and brother to let it bother her too much. I would say perhaps you should keep this little girl on for a while until it has healed and been checked by a vet before going to a new home and advise new owners to get her insured for life (hopefully it wont but just in case it causes any lameness or arthritis when she is older that will require expensive treatment).

I hope all goes well and she heals up quickly without any problems.


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks izzysmummy...It is so sad to watch her because she is the first one that started to bounce around and cause mayhem...Her bandage is making her poorly leg a bit longer than her good leg so she is having even more trouble getting around..she has to stand up to have a wee bless her..

My son was there when she was born and has said that he will have her and he knows what has happened with her leg...So it looks like she could be off to surrey to live when they are ready

I am just so relieved that it was not worse as it could have all gone a different way today....


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Poor baby Hope she heals quickly.


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

cinammontoast said:


> Poor baby Hope she heals quickly.


Thanks cinammontoast


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Aww only just seen this after reading through your other thread. Poor little girlie, I hope she heals quickly and is soon back up & running around without too much difficulty.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Hope she heals well and quickly and being so young there are no ill effects going forward.


----------



## lola57 (Jul 23, 2012)

i had a rescue greyhound pup who had broken his back leg,very different scenario to your pup as his mum had only 4 pups,2 boys 2 girls she killed the other boy&did her best to kill saffy,took him by the back leg &battered him against the kennel wall,sadly the trainer did nothing for him for 3 days until we heard about him & said we would have him,they then took him to the vets where he had his leg pinned,what he went thru in those 3 days we will never know he couldnt go back with mum so was kept in a cage in the kennel coridor he then was taken home by his owner til the day we picked him up at 8 weeks.he was by then brain damaged skinny&hopping with flea's he looked at me with his gorgeous blue eyes&that was it.the reason for me answering your post is to say your pups fractured leg will not be covered by insurance unless the cover started before it happened,i didnt however find this a problem as flareups only needed pain releif & with the excess were not worth claiming for,my main problem was that his tendons were shortened which meant his claws didnt grow normally he wore his nails to the quick&i had to wrap them in plasters to alleviate the problem,he did have issues over the years mentallt&phisicly but he was so loved.he eventualygot a nail bed infection which led to amputating his toe in spite of recovering really well he died of a massive heart attack...was it worth it ????oh yes,i would do it all again..R.I.P my soul mate saffi XXX gone but never forgotten


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

At easter my italian greyhound Buck broke his front leg. He completely displaced the bones and despite our vets best efforts it would not heal in a cast after 3 weeks he had to have surgery and now has 5 pins in his leg.

He had to have complete cage rest he was only allowed out for the toilet on a lead and to sit on our knees to give him a break from the cage. At the time I said I was glad it was not one of my 6 month old pups that had done it. The vet said if they had it would have only taken a few weeks for it to heal as the younger a dog is when it breaks a leg the quicker it will heal.

The fact that the bones were still inline on your pup should help it to heal. We were also advised to give comfrey/symphtum it is also known as knit bone. You can get this from dorwest herbs they would be able to advise on the dosage for your pup.

I know it is hard with a 4 week old pup but we were told rest is a must. Buck had to go into a cage that was big enough for him to stand up turn round and lie down. We were told this by not only our vet but the orthopedic vet that operated on his leg.

If you sell this pup you must make sure the new owners know that any insurance will no longer cover any problems with this leg as they will say it is to do with the break as a puppy and is pre existing and so is not covered.


----------



## Lara1988 (Aug 8, 2012)

My springer fractured his front leg badly when we was5 months old. He had surgery to put pins and plates in. It took him a while to get back on 4 feet, as he had to build up his muscle mass again. He done hydrotherapy for awhile, and that done wonders. His not had any trouble since, touches wood. He gets around perfectly and doesn't even walk with a swagger.

I am worried about him developing arthritis, as my vet did mention that. I do give him a joint supplement, but wether or not that helps who knows. 

Good lock OP with your girl, it's heart breaking watching them struggle, but it will get better.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Awe poor little baby it's good that the bone fracture was a clean break and still in line so it should heal nicely - that's if human fractures are anything to go by. I would have thought a small splint for support would have been helpful in keeping the bone straight as she is in a litter that may become boisterous later on so just keep an eye that the leg looks normal because you don't want it healing at an angle and needing to be re broken and re set at a later stage. Hope all goes well for her. xx


----------



## Skoust (Feb 12, 2012)

Poor thing, hope she heals quickly! x


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Hope she heals quickly poor mite.


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone....well the little madam had me up at 2.30 this morning and just didn't want to go back to sleep..she ended up on her blanket next to me in bed...
She is going to live with my son and family but if i had of sold her i would definitaly have told the buyers about her leg.....I would only ever want the best for any of the puppies...
The vet said that it was a good thing that the bones where still lined up and it should heal in about 2 weeks because of her age...
Hopefully everything will go as it should and she will be back on her little feet running around very soon 

Can this problem cause her leg to not grow at the same rate as the other legs?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

It shouldn't affect her growth etc in the area as it sounds like a clean break. She may have arthritis before her time, but maintenance with supplements and careful exercise and good weight control should help. Hard to restrain springers! I don't think it will particularly affect her life, tbh.


----------

